# The view from my front porch



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

The only thing that gripes me, is that its one of the local guys whose license expired plumbing license. Not that it matters around here, and being outside that is not covered under plumbing license. 

Would prefer not to work for my neighbors, especially that guy. :laughing:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I have seen it like that myself! It sucks but what do you do!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

deerslayer said:


> I have seen it like that myself! It sucks but what do you do!


I told the guy awhile back that its best he call other people, as we will still be neighbors, so if it goes wrong between us, it could be unpleasant.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

dud that sucks but keeping things neighborly is a better deal


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Wonder if I should get a lawn-chair and watch the show? They are out there right now. :laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

So you don't need a Plumbing licensee to replace/repair sewers in your area? You use the IPC?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Will said:


> So you don't need a Plumbing licensee to replace/repair sewers in your area? You use the IPC?



We use UPC. The State leaves the sewer licensing to county. Counties in rural Indiana don't get excited about licensing sewer.


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

Indie said:


> We use UPC. The State leaves the sewer licensing to county. Counties in rural Indiana don't get excited about licensing sewer.


Do they at least enforce inspections? Here in the county you can basically do whatever you want without a license, but it MUST be inspected.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

PlumberJake said:


> Do they at least enforce inspections? Here in the county you can basically do whatever you want without a license, but it MUST be inspected.



Not in my county. The lead inspector is a decent guy, but by no means is he aggressive in enforcement. He's more 'let's not upset the apple cart'. 

Did have a nice conversation with a different county inspector, where I don't get a lot of work, and they are aggressive in comparison. Thinking I want some more work there. :laughing:

If you consider the 5 counties I will work in, only 2 have enforcement.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

When wife and I went for a walk I snapped a picture of his van, and the out of date license he has on the side. Not long ago he had new magnets made for a van and used the same old license. 

In Indiana a plumbing license is two letters to indicate what type of license, then a series of number. 

PC is plumbing contractor. So his number should read PC 12345678 or whatever. His read PLC Which is the old designator. 

Think I'm going to call some local authorities Monday to get verification of compliance or non. 

Yes, its just to be an a-hole, but I don't care. :laughing:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Indie said:


> When wife and I went for a walk I snapped a picture of his van, and the out of date license he has on the side. Not long ago he had new magnets made for a van and used the same old license.
> 
> In Indiana a plumbing license is two letters to indicate what type of license, then a series of number.
> 
> ...


That's not being an a-hole, that's protecting the public welfare and our trade :thumbsup:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

johnlewismcleod said:


> That's not being an a-hole, that's protecting the public welfare and our trade :thumbsup:



Hope they go to lunch so I can go check out the work. I don't see any type of bedding material onsite, and I bet they run the water in the same trench without the Code required protections.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

As I've said in other threads and as JLMc said, we MUST take it upon ourselves to report these guys, if we don't...we are part of the problem.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Titan Plumbing said:


> As I've said in other threads and as JLMc said, we MUST take it upon ourselves to report these guys, if we don't...we are part of the problem.



Don't want to be part of the problem, that is for sure. The flip side is, in Indiana it is a crime to engage in plumbing work without a proper license. Since its a crime, you have the right to know your accuser. 

You cannot report a unlicensed contractor without them knowing its you.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Indie said:


> Don't want to be part of the problem, that is for sure. The flip side is, in Indiana it is a crime to engage in plumbing work without a proper license. Since its a crime, you have the right to know your accuser.
> 
> You cannot report a unlicensed contractor without them knowing its you.


Does that really bother you? I know it would not bother me in the least, as I'm the one with all the proper credentials and ethics. I would hold my head high and report the crap outta all of them. It ain't cheap or easy being a legitimate plumbing contractor.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Does that really bother you? I know it would not bother me in the least, as I'm the one with all the proper credentials and ethics. I would hold my head high and report the crap outta all of them. It ain't cheap or easy being a legitimate plumbing contractor.



Yes, in fact it does bother me. Its not like I don't see the guy on a regular basis, or once the word got out, it wouldn't be a hot rumor. When weighing the potential consequences, it gives me pause. I tend to over think things anyways. 

With that being said, I'm much close to the point of not caring who knows. 

Been doing a little research this morning and its actual unclear to me who has jurisdiction on this work. City has no permit, or fee for work 5 feet outside of the house, and county building department website is down. 

Mark my words, this is not the last of this.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Take your butt over there WHILE they are working and ask questions....if it could potentially affect you and your home, you have a right to know wtf is going on....

or at least get on your roof and snap some good pics of the trench and it's contents....

I'd be all over there....annoying the piss outta them....be sure to have code book in hand, and thumb through it randomly...:thumbup:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Indie said:


> Yes, in fact it does bother me. Its not like I don't see the guy on a regular basis, or once the word got out, <SNIP>
> 
> IN OUR LOCAL PAPER WEEK AGO --USE FACEBOOK ... SEEMS TO GO ALONG WITH THIS TOPIC ...
> 
> http://www.mcall.com/news/local/watchdog/mc-blinds-to-go-facebook-watchdog-20120613,0,4926639.column


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

When I first got into the trade back in College Station I rode with a couple plumbers who would use their trucks to trap a hack in the driveway of an HO's home while they called the city inspector.

At the time I didn't really understand since I was a college student and my primary employment was at a supply house, but _now I do_.

Mark McCulley and Danny Sustaire are an example to us all :thumbsup:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> When I first got into the trade back in College Station I rode with a couple plumbers who would use their trucks to trap a hack in the driveway of an HO's home while they called the city inspector.
> 
> At the time I didn't really understand since I was a college student and my primary employment was at a supply house, but _now I do_.
> 
> Mark McCulley and Danny Sustaire are an example to us all :thumbsup:


OMG! I bet you have some goooood stories!!......tell!:thumbup:


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I had a roto rooter van next door last week, I am great with it because the neighbor won't bother me at all. My house time is my time and I can dodge a phone call easier then a neighbor knocking on the door.

I was even nice enough to tell the guy he left his back door open as he left. His van was trashed, obviously a slob.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Indie said:


> Mark my words, this is not the last of this.



So whats the latest Indie?:detective:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Indie said:


> Don't want to be part of the problem, that is for sure. The flip side is, in Indiana it is a crime to engage in plumbing work without a proper license. Since its a crime, you have the right to know your accuser.
> 
> You cannot report a unlicensed contractor without them knowing its you.


aint indiana great?


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Indie said:


> Don't want to be part of the problem, that is for sure. The flip side is, in Indiana it is a crime to engage in plumbing work without a proper license. Since its a crime, you have the right to know your accuser.
> 
> You cannot report a unlicensed contractor without them knowing its you.


I would think if you reporting it to the cops you might have to put your name on the report, but to the code enforcement office?

Just a friendly heads up to Johnny Code that there may be some non permited, unlicensed hackery going on next door. Let him do the drive by and take the bull by the horns.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Plumbdog said:


> I would think if you reporting it to the cops you might have to put your name on the report, but to the code enforcement office?
> 
> Just a friendly heads up to Johnny Code that there may be some non permited, unlicensed hackery going on next door. Let him do the drive by and take the bull by the horns.



Breaking of plumbing license rules is a crime, either a A or B misdemeanor. That my friend falls under the Attorney General of the State of Indiana. As with any crime, you have rights to face and know your accuser. There is no code enforcement officer granted the authority to enforce State Law. 

Each county and city can set it up and enforce their own rules and regulations, but most don't bother with it. 


A person who acts or advertises as a plumbing contractor or journeyman plumber without first obtaining a license from the commission or who continues to act as a plumbing contractor or journeyman plumber after the person's license has been suspended, revoked, or otherwise restricted under IC 25-1-11 commits a* Class A misdemeanor*. (b) A person who fails to renew the person's license and continues to act as a plumbing contractor or journeyman plumber after the license has expired commits a *Class B misdemeanor*. (c) It is unlawful for a plumbing contractor to fail


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

You forgot the Class D felony charge. preforming plumbing with out a license (something along those lines) And the nice fine they can get. $$$$$ 

Here in the Capital of our great Indiana General contractors can run Sewer lines and water mains on the out side of the foundation. 9 out of 10 times they go into the home and re direct the sewer lines out of the house. And of course the county inspector just looks in the trench for pipe and rocks. I know of 3 companies for a fact lay there pipe on the dirt and pour rocks on the side. Then calls the inspector which he doesn't hop in the hole to check  then throw the least amout of gravel on top of the pipe.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

3KP said:


> You forgot the Class D felony charge. preforming plumbing with out a license (something along those lines) And the nice fine they can get. $$$$$
> 
> Here in the Capital of our great Indiana General contractors can run Sewer lines and water mains on the out side of the foundation. 9 out of 10 times they go into the home and re direct the sewer lines out of the house. And of course the county inspector just looks in the trench for pipe and rocks. I know of 3 companies for a fact lay there pipe on the dirt and pour rocks on the side. Then calls the inspector which he doesn't hop in the hole to check  then throw the least amout of gravel on top of the pipe.




Never read anywhere that there is a Felony charge, but have heard about the fines. 

As for an update, I've decided after much thought to go ahead and turn that guy in. The more I think about the 10 plus years he has been running on a expired license just burns me up. :furious:

I'm sure it will be a long time if ever that I hear about anything coming of it. Way I understand it, the A.G. of the State don't move to fast. If he does get fined, I'm sure the grave-vine will leak the truth.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

3KP said:


> You forgot the Class D felony charge. preforming plumbing with out a license (something along those lines) And the nice fine they can get. $$$$$
> 
> .


 
Any links to this law you claim, a felony for plumbing without a license.

that cant be right


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Indie said:


> Never read anywhere that there is a Felony charge, but have heard about the fines.
> 
> As for an update, I've decided after much thought to go ahead and turn that guy in. The more I think about the 10 plus years he has been running on a expired license just burns me up. :furious:
> 
> I'm sure it will be a long time if ever that I hear about anything coming of it. Way I understand it, the A.G. of the State don't move to fast. If he does get fined, I'm sure the grave-vine will leak the truth.



Atta boy!.....takin' one for the team!:thumbup:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Any links to this law you claim, a felony for plumbing without a license.
> 
> that cant be right



I copied and pasted the Indiana Statue covering said crime. 

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f21/view-my-front-porch-19361/index3/

There might well be a Statue or law for multiple counts or something. Not sure what it would be under.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> When I first got into the trade back in College Station I rode with a couple plumbers who would use their trucks to trap a hack in the driveway of an HO's home while they called the city inspector.
> 
> At the time I didn't really understand since I was a college student and my primary employment was at a supply house, but _now I do_.
> 
> Mark McCulley and Danny Sustaire are an example to us all :thumbsup:


When did you Plumb in B/CS? I lived there for 10 years, and know of the guys you talk about. What companies did you own/work for?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Will said:


> When did you Plumb in B/CS? I lived there for 10 years, and know of the guys you talk about. What companies did you own/work for?


I went to school at A&M and worked at a supply house. It was an old school supply house where the plumbers weren't just customers. Most of the plumbers had my personal cell number and I would open up for them anytime they needed parts as well as help them in the field.

It took me about 6 years to finally give up on trying to work and study my way through engineering at A&M. I finally just ran out of gas with 3 semesters to go to graduate 

I worked at International Supply (got bought out by Hughes at some point). Mr McCulley and Danny were good friends of mine (as well as many others). 

I didn't finally "jump the counter" to full time plumbing until around 2000 when I moved to Tarrant county, but got lots of invaluable experience back in College Station on both plumbing and the utility side of things. 

I love those guys and that town...some good and honorable plumbers back there. I probably should have stayed put :whistling2:

I was in College Station from approx. 1990 till 2000...did we overlap? 

If so, PM me your name...we probably know each other, heh.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I moved to B/CS in early 2000's I believe. Hughes is now HD Supply. I worked for almost every outfit in the area lol. REC, Cylde Wilkerson, Action, Robinson, Rick Welch, Buggie, Tom Lyne, and I'm sure I'm forget alot more. I was consider the plumbing whore:laughing:. So I guess you worked with Barney and Pat then at the supply house?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Will said:


> I moved to B/CS in early 2000's I believe. Hughes is now HD Supply. I worked for almost every outfit in the area lol. REC, Cylde Wilkerson, Action, Robinson, Rick Welch, Buggie, Tom Lyne, and I'm sure I'm forget alot more. I was consider the plumbing whore:laughing:. So I guess you worked with Barney and Pat then at the supply house?


Unless Action has changed it's ways I imagine that was a short stay, heh :laughing:

Yes...worked for Barney for quite a few years, but Pat came along after I left town. I know a lot of the plumbers at Bugge, REC, Robinson, and Rick Welch...good outfits back in the day.

I think I know Tom, but shouldn't say much on that subject, heh. 

Is Wilson Plumbing shop still going strong? JB and I were good friends 

I need to look up some phone numbers and check up on those guys. Good times down there when I was still young enough to get by on minimal sleep :yes:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

How could I forget Wilson Plumbing! I worked for them too, best outfit I ever worked for. JB owns it now. Action Im not proud of, that was in my wild and crazy years


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Filed complaint with Attorney General. Email confirmation says they will get a hold of me in 10-14 days to let me know what action will be taken.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Heck I don't know what i was thinking? :laughing: I read something that involved a class D felony just don't remember where. But anyways if was in charge I would charge them a felony!:thumbup:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

3KP said:


> Heck I don't know what i was thinking? :laughing: I read something that involved a class D felony just don't remember where. But anyways if was in charge I would charge them a felony!:thumbup:


Impersonating a doctor is a crime. The same goes for lawyer, police officer, pilot, and many others. Sometimes I think we need a diease outbreak for our trade to get the respect it deserves.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> Impersonating a doctor is a crime. The same goes for lawyer, police officer, pilot, and many others. Sometimes I think we need a diease outbreak for our trade to get the respect it deserves.



Impersonating a plumber is a Class A, working on improper license is B
misdemeanor.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

ND,
Whats' the good word on this? Have you heard anything from the AG?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Plumbdog said:


> ND,
> Whats' the good word on this? Have you heard anything from the AG?



The email I received said 10-14 days before I hear a response on what they will be doing. Maybe this week I will hear something.


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> "I worked at International Supply"
> 
> ahh, the John V. crowd.... I worked for his cousin in Arlington


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Did I mention that this guy died a few months ago?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Indie said:


> Did I mention that this guy died a few months ago?


 
thats one way to gt rid of them!! good job indy


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> thats one way to gt rid of them!! good job indy


Never said I killed him, nor did I deny it. :laughing:

After a lifetime of smoking cigs and drinking like a fish he had a heart attack or so I heard.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

GREENPLUM said:


> thats one way to gt rid of them!! good job indy


LMAO! :laughing::laughing:


----------

